# training partners near fargo



## USAlx50

I just had a great yardwork session with my dog and i'm looking to get a little more marks in for him. Wound be nice to find a person or three from the area that wanted to get together for time to time to run each others dogs. I'm a member of NDRC so maybe I should snoop around their site as well. Just thought I'd throw it out there, I'm getting the training bug..


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs

I live just South of Fargo and also belong to NDRC. Shoot me a PM and I'll give you my contact info.


----------



## H20fowl

I am in Fargo also and am getting my new lab pup right after Memorial Day. I would like to find a couple of people also to train with. Keep in mind you will have to train this newbie also  Thanks!


----------



## USAlx50

Where are you getting your pup from? I love pups and I love to help where I can. I'm no expert but I have done some research and love to help people get on the right track.


----------



## duckyday

I am in West Fargo and have been thinking about the same thing. I have 2 5 1/2 month old lab pups that will be starting formal training in the very near future, and it would be nice to find some guys that wanted to get together to do a little training. I just printed the application for the NDRC and will be sending it in today. I would definitely be willing to help out where needed.


----------



## USAlx50

Sounds good guys, lets get it done. H

Hair trigger, I'll give ya a call in the next few days here.


----------



## Chaws

I'm a member of NDRC and have a little over a year old lab. Been doing lots of yard work and just starting in on T work after a long time off from training. I've got a gunners up winger and probably going to add at least one more with remote electronics for throwing marks.

PM me your contact info and lets get some spring training in.

Troy


----------



## Chaws

So what nights work best for you guys during the week? I'd really like to get some group work going early this year so water work can be done as soon as it warms up more.

PM me or give me a call.
701-866-8327
Troy


----------



## USAlx50

Ok, sorry for the delay guys. I'm ready to go now that things are melted. tues-thurs nights work well for me and possibly sat or sundays could work as well.

Lets get this thing rolling.


----------



## fubar

I WANT A DOG! u guys are lucky


----------



## duckyday

I am definitely in! I don't know if my dogs are as advanced as everyone else's but I would definitely help out. My dogs are 6 1/2 months and i am finishing there formal, looking at moving onto FF. Like I said before I am willing to just come out and help out where needed. tue and thursdays work for me, but wednesdays I have dog obedience. Most weekends I am free especially in the evenings. Let me know what works.
Alex


----------



## USAlx50

I'm good to go wednesday night guys. I'll make a couple calls a little later. I do still need to renew my membership for this year though.

Brody Chapman
763 442 2898


----------



## Chaws

I've got one winger that just broke one of the bands so we're hand throwing marks until I get some more bands ordered. I think I'm also ordering another winger this week.

We should get an inventory of equipment and maybe do a mock hunt trial to see what we need to work on. Anyone have any holding blinds or live or dead birds? I've got a call into a bird supplier out of IA that is going to be making a deliver into MN in the near future. Possibly get some flyers to shoot for the pups as well.

I've been running a lot of drills so it would be nice to get some regular marks, singles and doubles, going for the pooch.

Looks to be awfully windy today which I'd like to stay away from at the moment running longer marks, creates bad cheating habits but Wednesday or definitely Thursday would be nice.


----------



## USAlx50

I saved a few snow geese for training but thats about it. Do they have any decent birds in the freezers at the grounds right now?


----------



## Chaws

I have one frozen mallard hen. Not sure about the club, been a while since I've been out there.


----------



## duckyday

Guys,

I have 1 mallard in the freezer and 3 snows. I also know of one place by Pelican rapids and one by bejou that I can get live birds from. I think the chukar are $8 a piece and I will have to check on the pheasants. This week would not work for me on Wednesday or Thurday as I have dog OB class and the Delta Banquet, but I would be in for the rest of the year. If you want give me a call. 701-212-9689-Alex


----------



## USAlx50

Late afternoon into the evening is open for me tomarrow guys. If anyone wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## Chaws

Wow, we're really doing good so far haha!

I'm out of town tomorrow until Friday late evening for work but will be around all weekend.


----------



## duckyday

I won't be able to make it as I have dog OB class tomorrow night, but i will also be around all weekend. let me know if you guys want to head out at all.

Alex


----------



## USAlx50

I have the next two evenings off guys. Unfortunately I dont have a phone right now, so PM me or respond on here and I'll borrow one to get ahold of you if anything works for you.


----------



## duckyday

USAlx50,

I will be out there tonight if you are interested in meeting up. I don't usually get out of work until about 6 so it will probably be closer to 6:30 before I get out there. You can either call me at 701-212-9689 or I will be driving a silver chevy pickup. It will be one other guy and myself with my 2 dogs.

Alex


----------



## Chaws

Alex,
I'll be out there tonight as well. I'll bring some gear but I still don't have new rubbers for my winger, need to get on that today.

I'm driving a dark blue/grey new Toyota Tundra.


----------



## USAlx50

I'll be out there again tonight if its not raining.

-Brody


----------



## duckyday

I will as well.


----------



## Chaws

I'm going to pass tonight guys. Brush clean up on Saturday.


----------



## USAlx50

Must have missed ya Alex. I wasn't there long as I didn't want to overdo it. Just some forcing to the pile freshening up stuff trying to get him lining a little better and I broke out the dummy launcher for some fun


----------



## duckyday

I didn't get out there until about 7, had to work a bit late last night. Won't be out there tonight at all, but I am going to try and make it on Saturday to help with clean up. Anyone else going?


----------



## USAlx50

How'd the cleaning go guys? We got nice enough weather yesterday! I had to work a double shift so I couldn't make it. So far this week it looks like I could probably make it out there wednesday and thurs evenings.
I might be having some guys from the Baitpile thread in the supporting members forum over to grill a little later weds so you guys are welcome to join as well.


----------



## Chaws

I wasn't able to make it out there this weekend. Sick as a dog most of the weekend and still not feeling too hot today. Hopefully I can make it out Wed and Thursday as I'm out of town all next week for work.


----------



## duckyday

Didn't make it out on Saturday either. Had to put the lift and dock in at the lakes, and then headed to the in-laws. i did however get the pups over live birds, and to my surprise they did extremely well. Let them chase down and play with 2 of them and then planted 3 of them to find in some cut CRP. Found all of them so i decided to plant the rest and see what they would do when I shot them. they caught three before they flew, and flushed the other two, which I was lucky enough to hit in the wind yesterday. They retrieved both like they new exactly what they were doing. I was very pleased to say the least!

As for training this week I am good every night except tonight. Let me know if you guys are going out.


----------



## USAlx50

Well, work schedule changed already. I'll be working tomarrow and wednesday. I'll likely be out at the grounds tonight and thursday. I'm likely going to do the grill/beer thing at my house after training thursday with a handful of people. You guys are welcome to join!


----------



## Chaws

Quick check guys, anyone interested in entering the hunt test in Little Falls the weekend of the 17th? I'm thinking of running some JH with the pooch to get the line manners under control a little more. Entry closes on this event on the 8th though.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Chaws said:


> Quick check guys, anyone interested in entering the hunt test in Little Falls the weekend of the 17th? I'm thinking of running some JH with the pooch to get the line manners under control a little more. Entry closes on this event on the 8th though.


Just a quik tip, if your having line manner issues, a test is no place to get them under control. Most dogs go UP about three notches at a test or a trial. If you think you have troubles in training wait untill you get to the line on Saterday. JMPO

If any of you are running post up I'm only about 30 minutes North of LF and I'de like to come up and watch you run and meet some of you.

Todd


----------



## Fosse

Chaws said:


> Quick check guys, anyone interested in entering the hunt test in Little Falls the weekend of the 17th?


Rice Creek is a good spot to run a HT. It is in favor of the dogs compared to others. Good wide open fields, not alot of cover to confuse the pups. Good luck!


----------



## Chaws

I'd only be entering a JH test where you can restrain the dog with a collar. Haven't had the opportunity to set up a mock test with spectators and such yet this year and actually haven't had this dog in a test in her life yet.

After posting yesterday I realized I'm going to be in DC this next week leaving from Fargo Monday and getting back Friday afternoon. Not sure if having the pooch at the kennel for those days would throw her off from her marking. I'm more concerned with the water marks actually, been quite a while since she's done a retrieved swim... you know with the lakes just opening up in the past week or two haha!


----------



## Chaws

Anyone going to be at the club tonight? I'd like to get some marking in and could use some help.


----------



## lecub

Rice Creek is a good test, will be working it on Sunday come on down if nothing else watch.
Lee


----------



## USAlx50

I was looking into that test Troy but Im not sure I'm going to be able to get work off that weekend.

I can meet you at the club early evening tonight if you want to work on marking.


----------



## Chaws

After last night and going out doing poor man marks, sit the dog, walk out, and remote send, she ran really well, then all hell broke loose.

Met a couple other people out there and helped throw marks for them, then we ran my pup again... almost like she'd never seen anyone throw a mark for her. Oh and set ups that you wouldn't think to make her cheat, she did and she did it every time! We're not ready to drop $110 plus gas on a test.

I'll be out there again tonight, the water work with her went pretty well considering it's her first time in this season.


----------



## Chaws

Gun Dog Day at NDRC.

Just an FYI for anyone interested in attending the NDRC Gun Dog Day informal fun run.

Location: NDRC Main Grounds 1 mile West of Glyndon on Hwy 10. Please register when you arrive.

Time: 9am to 1pm (arrive when you like but allow enough time to run if your interested)

Costs: $5 to non members.

Use of real birds, guns, and hunting situations. Run as many times as you'd like.

Looking forward to seeing some of you out there!


----------



## USAlx50

What day is this Troy? I look forward to it, i might have to get work off if it is on saturday.

I have wednesday night off if people want to help throw marks for eachother. Otherwise if anyone has afternoons open I could make that work almost every day too. My summer class ends at 1 and I usually dont have to be to work until 5-530 at night.


----------



## duckyday

Guys,

Sorry I haven't been around much. Been layed up with the flu for 4 days and haven't been able to do much. Don't know if i will get out much this week. but will try to this weekend.


----------



## USAlx50

I'm going to head out here soon to do some yard work. Id like to meet up at the grounds to run some marks a little later if anyone can swing it! I'm thinking there will probably be some people out there regaurdless. Its gorgeous out today!

Brody
763 442 2898


----------



## Chaws

Sorry guys, I'm in DC at the moment and won't get back until really late Friday night. The Gun Dog Day is Saturday. I'll be there probably the entire day.


----------



## Labs4me

On the NDRC website it states "No dog is too inexperienced" How true is this? I just don't want to look like an idiot. This is the first dog I've ever tried to train.
I would like to meet some people that that know more about training than I do. ( shouldn't be too hard) 
Thanks for the info
Phil


----------



## USAlx50

Phil-
I would take it for what its worth. If you are nervous about it ask someone there what they think and explain where your dog is at or what you think it might do. Someone can probably go off to the side out of the way and help you out if nothing else. Id be happy to hang out for a bit as well as long as it isn't my turn to run my dog.

I went out there today and had a blast with a handful of people. Clark was very helpful. We did some stickman drills and ran some marks in the water as well. Man, this stuff is getting in my blood pretty bad now.


----------



## BROWNDOG

USAlx50 said:


> Phil-
> I would take it for what its worth. If you are nervous about it ask someone there what they think and explain where your dog is at or what you think it might do. Someone can probably go off to the side out of the way and help you out if nothing else. Id be happy to hang out for a bit as well as long as it isn't my turn to run my dog.
> 
> I went out there today and had a blast with a handful of people. Clark was very helpful. We did some stickman drills and ran some marks in the water as well. Man, this stuff is getting in my blood pretty bad now.


 :beer:


----------



## duckyday

I will be there on Saturday for sure, but don't know if I will be there all day. Sound like it should be a pretty cool event.


----------



## Chaws

You bet, if you don't know where your dog is at, I'm sure we can set things up for shorter marks and the cover is pretty short yet.

I'm going to try and be out there all day and would be more than happy to work with anyone even if you don't feel you're wanting to be on display to the gallery. We could probably even snatch a few birds for a side training excursion.

See you guys Saturday! Damn I love spring time!


----------



## Labs4me

I'll be there. I don't know what to expect, I've never been to anything like this before. thanks in advance for your help. Phil


----------



## Chaws

Glad to have seen most of you out there this weekend. We had a great turn out and I think we've brought in some new blood as well. Lots of dogs of all types. I think we had Labs, a Toller, Chessies, a Flat Coat, and a couple Goldens.

Anyone going out there tonight? I think the rain is going to hold off the rest of the day.


----------



## USAlx50

I'll be out there on weds, and thurs night.. It would be nice to get a good group out there, and catch up on what ive been missing this week. I haven't been able to train at all the last couple days since a lot of my equipment was stolen from my truck on saturday night. Hopefully the replacements will arive in the mail soon..


----------



## Chaws

Wow, weather was great out last night and was real happy with the dogs marking and even broke the dropping issue as she exits the water. Clark threw some marks outside of 100yds and she marked them all. Unfortunately she ran right past a longer one and found out latter I didn't have the collar turned on.

See you guys out there tonight?


----------



## USAlx50

I'll be there tonight. Same time as usual I'm guessing.


----------

